# Master tubing and carbon origins



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I talked to Alex this afternoon. The tubing used on the MXL is drawn in Milan. It is made by a steel fabricator that has no other cycling links, and has no desire to make tubing for other companies. It is not from a Milan supplier that is importing asian tubing, but made in Milan.
Mystery solved.
And the EPS, and C59 are made 100% out of Torayca carbon. He said they would love to use Italian carbon, but that would mean making it themselves as there is not a single carbon manufacturer in Italy. Next best choice is using Toray, which I agree with. Best stuff out there.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

When did Toray become the supplier? Are any EPS frames from ATR?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Maybe the first year of production. Maybe.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Does that mean my 2009 EPS is ATR?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

It means maybe, but I doubt it. It was a running change, so who knows what was made with what. Anything from 2010 will certainly be Toray.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

You finish building your MXL yet? Post pics when you are done with it, or just e-mail them to me so I can get some more ideas.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

What exactly is DT-15V Steel ?
I know a lot was covered in this thread
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=202324


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I have the groupo, tires, and rims, but that's it. I decided to not go with the Ritchey stuff as the Canadian distributor won't have stock till March. I wanted to keep it polished silver, but finding that stuff these days is easier said than done. I ended up ordering a Thomson silver post, and I got a polished silver Deda stem and bar off of PBK. Funny that I can get stuff shipped to my house from the UK cheaper than the Canadian wholesale cost. Also, Campy is no longer making silver hubs. Just black now. And no one has any NOS silver hubs. So I'm waiting till early Jan till the hubs get here for it to be finished, but I think I may use a set of Racing 5's until then. It may or may not get built before xmas. We'll see if I have the time. So far, all I've got done is putting in the Record headset.


----------

